# Missing my Maggie today...still trying to get over the loss



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost Simon to a hemangiosarcoma - got sick the same day he dies. I know how tough it is. Believe, your girl knew that you were always there for her and did everything you could for her. Maggie and you are in my thoughts.

P.S. Maggie was a gorgeous sweetie pie!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I always think when you miss them so much, they did their job well here on earth. 

I hope you will one day be able to believe that by letting her go you gave her the greatest love you had to offer by removing her pain and suffering. There is no guilt there.

She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I always think when you miss them so much, they did their job well here on earth.
> 
> 
> Melissa, that's such a true, beautiful thought.
> ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Maggie. I've lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma and know all too well the shock, heartache and pain a hemangio diagnosis brings. Our most recent loss was Barkley on 4/30/10. The hardest thing to do is to let them go. 

Thank you for sharing your photos of sweet Maggie. Molly is adorable too and I'm sure she will channel some "Maggie" behaviors and characteristics as she grows. In time they will bring you many happy memories of Maggie.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Run free Maggie. She is so beautiful. I love the "cowlick" on her forehead. Our Dolly had one and I miss her too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenKids*

MyGoldenKids

I am so very sorry for your loss of Maggie. Our dogs are our kids, too, we don't have human kids.
We lost our Snobear, Samoyed, who was 10, VERY SUDDENLY in March when we found out he had hemagiosarcoma of the liver. We decided to have exploratory surgery and when the diagnosis was made, sent Snobear to the Rainbow Bridge under anesthesia-Ken and I were with him. We know WE DID the most loving thing for Snobear and I know you did for Maggie.

We also have a Samoyed PUp, 14 months old, and Tonka does so many things that remind us of our Snobear. Ken and I also have a 11 1/2 year old Golden Ret. named Smooch.


I am very glad that Molly is bringing you joy-I know Maggie would want that!


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words. They are much appreciated today.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I know how you feel, we lost our Millie on January 15 to Hemangiosarcoma. She would have been nine on February 13. It was so sudden and like a kick in the guts. It has been 10 months and it still hurts just as much. Our lab Pearl was Millie's constant companion and was very depressed over the loss of her friend. She is just starting to get back to her old self. Everyday at certain times I remember she did this or was in a certain place. Enjoy your new little angel, I am sure Maggie would be happy that you have someone to follow in her footsteps.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I lost my Selka on 9/9 to osteosarcoma. 
It is so hard and I know how you feel. I miss him so very much.
I have a new puppy too who helps me stay occupied but it doesn't stop the grief. We just have to plough through it.
I so understand.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Maggie. I know the heartbreak of losing a beloved pet. 
Your new puppy is adorable! Enjoy her!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Maggie so suddenly. I remember when we got our Golda's ashes and it was so painful all over again. Our fur kids are our only kids as well. When you loose one it is so devastating. I know that our Golda will be at the bridge to show your lovely Maggie May around. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Maggie.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Your Maggie was beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss. We really do feel your pain. I am glad you have a new puppy to help keep you busy. Although they don't stop the pain, they help keep you motivated.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You will alwatys love and miss your girl. But you will also find just as much love for the new one in your life. No dog can "replce" another, but they can still fill you with happiness, love, and laughter, just as the lost done did.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

I feel your pain, I lost my first golden to the same disease this August as well. I think about him everyday.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

such a beautiful Maggie. Sorry for your loss, it's hard. keeping you in my thoughts *hugs*


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

We are never ready to let them go to the bridge, but because we love them so much we do it. I'm sure that Maggie knows that you let her go because of that love, and she will always walk beside you and stay with you deep in your heart.

Sleep softly Maggie


----------

